# Rear end question



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

I am doing a complete frame off on a 66 lemans, 1st time doing this, I have 04 gto LS1 with a t56 I will be installing what should I do for a rear end I don't plan on taking it to the track but would like good street strip, I plan on adding some horses to the LS1 i would like to see 500 to 600 hp. any suggestions would be appreciated as I need to start moving on the suspension and rear I do plan on going disc brakes front and rear, Thanks Brian


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Depends on your ultimate plans i suppose. If you don't run slicks and drive it like it's stolen the stocker will suffice until you get the funds to upgrade. I would say 9 inch Ford or a 12 bolt Chevy. Look at Strange Engineering, Currie, Moser for anything from housings, brakes to complete assemblies. The Ford rear will offer the most brake and gear ratio options. Ultimate "Pro Street" strength I would say Dana 60 but I don't think you'll need that for your car. 

Got any pics of your project to share? :cheers


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks I will post as soon as I can headed out of town for the week.


----------

